# Neue Radiatorschablonen zum Downloaden



## Wassermann@AT (6. März 2012)

Die Wahl des Gehäuses in Kombination mit dem Radiator ist nicht immer ganz einfach. Hierfür haben wir für unsere Kunden eine Hilfestellung erstellt, eine Gehäuse-Radiator Kompatibilitätsliste, die immer wieder erneuert wird. Nun haben einige unserer Kunden schon ein Gehäuse zu Hause stehen. Auch dafür haben wir von Aquatuning Radiatorschablonen online, die man ausdrucken kann, in das Gehäuse einlegen, und sehen ob die Radiatoren passen. Auch diese Liste wird immer auf den neusten Stand gehalten. Ganz neu hinzugekommen sind hier der Phobya Xtreme 400 und der Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2K (16. Februar 2020)

Der link zu den Schablonen verläuft aktuell ins leere..


----------

